# oak



## Ring (16 Dec 2006)

Hi all ,i'm making a headboard for my bed out of oak and would like to try wax as a finnish once i have sanded all the wood do i just apply wax or do i need to seal the wood with something first.
tnx Jim


----------



## dennyk (16 Dec 2006)

Hi Jim
I have made a few pieces from American White Oak (AWO) , I used Fiddes shellac sealer, before coating with Fiddes shellac, this was to give a nice golden colour then I applied Fiddes wax , I was very pleased with the result, The shellac sealer should work OK, and then apply the wax


----------



## Ring (16 Dec 2006)

Thanks just couldnt make my mind up if i just put the wax straight onto the wood or not, i will seal it all first tnx for the advice.
Jim


----------



## buzzy bee (16 Dec 2006)

Hi

Not really what you are after, but I found something amazing the other day; oak ages in a silver colour as you know probably. But this takes aged to happen. I was brushing the bench off (metal work bench) and all of the filings went onto a piece of oak just outside the door. a few days later and a little rain, it had turned silver, and if left longer it turns a really nice black colour.

Just thought you may be interested!?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## dennyk (16 Dec 2006)

Jim
Forgot to mention, I sanded the Oak with 320grit sand paper and dusted off, before I applied the wax


----------



## Anonymous (17 Dec 2006)

Hi Ring,

For something like a headboard, I'd just wax straight onto the well sanded wood. I've always found it much easier to get a good even, smear free finish like this. The only time I'd seal the wood first is if I wanted extra protection against water, such as a table or cabinet top.

Are you using clear wax or a darker one? Oak looks fantastic with a mid-brown wax such as Briwax P7 - the deep grain takes on a lovely patina - try some on an offcut.

Cheers
Brad

PS 2 or 3 coats of wax with a good buff up between each will give you a great finish.


----------



## woodbloke (19 Dec 2006)

I would always tend to seal the grain of oak before waxing with either shellac or thinned varnish - it just slows down the absorbtion of dirt and grime into the grain....and don't denib or apply the wax with wire wool or any traces of the metal that get left behind will turn the wood black (tannin in the oak reacting with the metal), best to use a Webrax pad - Rob


----------



## Ring (20 Dec 2006)

tnx all for the advice


----------

